# selinux wpa_supplicant

## Mulgano

Primero quiero presentarme y saludar a todos.  :Very Happy:   y deciros que es la primera vez que escribir algo y es que me ocurre una cosa muy curiosa, que es la siguiente:

Tengo un Acer aspire 1501 LMi al que funcionaba casi todo (modem uhmmmm) y que ahora estoy utilizando en modo consola.

Hace poco actualicé a gentoo-hardened y lo curioso es que todo funciona bien hasta que levanto la red wifi y me detecta mi wifi(si no hay wifi no pasa nada), que me da un kernel panic. He intentado de todo y no hay forma. Aquí os pongo el Call trace (tomado a mano, ya que no se si hay alguna forma de volcado). Si necesitan "emerge --info" o "lspci -v" o "ps ax" la configuración del kernel me avisan  pues tengo todos eso datos cogidos pero me parece demasiado pegarlos aquí.

Un saludo 

CALL TRACE:

 kernel panic - not synccing: grsec: halting the system due to suspicious kernel crash caused by root

Pid: 2495, comm: wpa_supplicant Not tained 3.7.5-hardened-r1 #10

Call trace:

	[ffffffff817e2012>]panic+0xa3/0x1c1

	[ffffffff8134c7bd>]gr_handle_kernel_exploit+0x12d/0x130

	[ffffffff81117790>]check object_size+0xc0/0x110

	[ffffffff8163596d>]memcpy_toiovec+0xdd/0x220

	[ffffffff816372a1>]skb_copy_datagram_iovec+0x91/0x3c0

	[ffffffff81733d71>]packet_recvmsg+0x301/0x560

	[ffffffff816257dd>]soc_recvmsg+0xed/0x100

	[ffffffff81629af6>]sys_recvfrom+0xb6/0x120

	[ffffffff8110d513>]?check_heap_object+0x53/0xe0

	[ffffffff81075eb3>]?ktime_get_ts+0x53/0xf0

	[ffffffff81125871>]?poll_select_copy_remining+0x111/0x270

	[ffffffff817f7676>]system_call_fastpath+0x18/0x1d

	[ffffffff817f7696>]?sysret_check+0x16/0x51

----------

## opotonil

Yo diría que mas que selinux es grsec, puedes mirar el siguiente enlace por si te puede valer (no parece ser exactamente el mismo problema y el post es de 2009): http://forums.grsecurity.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2221

Uso Gentoo Hardened en el servidor y esta muy bien, pero para un equipo de escritorio la verdad que yo no lo recomendaría seguramente te de bastantes mas problemas y no suele ser fácil encontrar información para solucionarlos.

Salu2.

----------

## Mulgano

Muchas gracias por la contestación y a ver si tengo un poco de tiempo y lo intento de nuevo y ya contaré lo que pasa

Un saludo

Angel

----------

## Mulgano

Bueno, lo he dejado por imposible y me he pasado a un kernel normal.

Un saludo a todos y en especial a opotoni

Angel

----------

